# Red battery light on -its game over very quick...



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, been driving my TT for the past 12 years , then suddenly without no warning my cars red light came on continuously while driving for first time ever and was lucky as drove straight to a car garage about 4-5 miles away in say 15 mins and just made it into their car park where my TT completely broke down no elec. power with now dead battery, as the alternator had instantly died and therefore stop charging the battery...game over very quickly . For information car is 2001 16 years old 77,500 miles. 
Once the red light comes on , you wont get very far... pleased I was not on a motorway anyway. 

I guess an atternator can fail at anytime without any warning signs...as mine indeed did . All fixed now . 8)


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

It may have just been the voltage regulator........your all sorted now though so it doesn't matter


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

That sounds strange, I would have thought that when the alternator fails, the red light would illuminate and the electrical system would then be battery only. 
Dependant on the _non-essential_ power usage, lights, air-con, radio, heating, I would expect the battery to maintain the car's life support system for at least 60 minutes, so I would suggest that the battery is suspect too


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

I asked the garage maybe the volt regulator, and they said no it's the faulty alternator.... amps ? should be 14 , and only produces 7 etc. Needs replacement. I had no extra elec bits on and only lasted 4 miles / 10 mins etc. Apparently that's normal, my cars battery all tested was in great condition, and since work done no further problems to date.
I did google this and apparently a car does not drive for very long at all , when battery no getting any charge from a faulty alternator, and the red light comes on. So be careful if your alternators are getting old and give up the ghost very suddenly out of the blue.  :? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

May I ask how much they charged you for replacing the Alternator?


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Sure , for a mid .range new alternator and fitting incl. Vat etc all in at a good vag specialist.... £320.00 1 year guarantee. 
Was 1.5 hours labour I believe..... one garage I asked said did not want to do it as to difficult etc for them. :roll:

They keep your old alternator to offset price of the replacement one, or would cost even more.


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks L80TTR.

9 times out of 10 it's always the voltage regulator that packs up and only take about an hour to replace without having to remove the alternator as you can access it under the inlet manifold.

I too had an alternator problem a few months back like you, the car died after around 10/15 mins. The dashboard lights were dancing along with the needles before complete power was lost. After replacing my regulator with new I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds just like I had , no power in 10 mins flashing warning lights all on , then total power failure. :? 
I did ask garage if just the v-regulator and told no was the faulty alternator so who knows if only the regulator would have fixed it in my case. Mine was 16.5 years old and had done 77,500 miles. The new one did come with a new regulator. 
How much is just a v-regulator on its own? Approximately. They said as amps was only 7 and not 13-14 the alternator was at fault.


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

L80TTR said:


> Sounds just like I had , no power in 10 mins flashing warning lights all on , then total power failure. :?
> I did ask garage if just the v-regulator and told no was the faulty alternator so who knows if only the regulator would have fixed it in my case. Mine was 16.5 years old and had done 77,500 miles. The new one did come with a new regulator.
> How much is just a v-regulator on its own? Approximately. They said as amps was only 7 and not 13-14 the alternator was at fault.


v-regulator on its own? Ebay part circa £15 >


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

L80TTR said:


> Sounds just like I had , no power in 10 mins flashing warning lights all on , then total power failure. :?
> I did ask garage if just the v-regulator and told no was the faulty alternator so who knows if only the regulator would have fixed it in my case. Mine was 16.5 years old and had done 77,500 miles. The new one did come with a new regulator.
> How much is just a v-regulator on its own? Approximately. They said as amps was only 7 and not 13-14 the alternator was at fault.


Same symptoms for me as you have had and it was the regulator - 50odd quid.

Looks like they have done you over a little


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

As suggested; if your alternator packs in; you need to minimise the use of any battery powered items, but most especially, headlights, climate/fans; heated rear window, electric windows, etc. Even brake lights take a chunk of power, so if in traffic, use the handbrake more.

Leaving just the ignition coils to do their job, should buy you an hour or so, if your battery isn't banjoed.

Obviously, don't stop the engine, as starter motors draw mega amps!

It's kind of you to mention your issue on the forum, to make others aware of what to do in this situation.

I think your garage did have your pants down, at that price, but they did get you out of trouble; I agree that the regulator would be my first move. At least you know that it's done now.

Regards,

Specsman 8)


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

As suggested; if your alternator packs in; you need to minimise the use of any battery powered items, but most especially, headlights, climate/fans; heated rear window, electric windows, etc. Even brake lights take a chunk of power, so if in traffic, use the handbrake more..... previously

I never even had any of the above on , not even the radio. Still only lasted 10 mins /4 miles... so be careful out there and be lucky. I was told that there is no way of knowing before it fails and you break down, so that's a bit worrisome , my battery was fine before and after the failure.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Not surprised they took you for a full alternator change - many in the trade have limited electrical diagnostic skills - if the car's not charging, change alternator job done, charge you labour & mark up on the new alternator.

If I was in the trade, I'd probably do the same, whereas on my own car, I'd be delving into the root-cause.


----------

